# DMC rear spoiler for Audi TT: may be a little more?



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

(taken from an article by the good folks at audiblog)
DMC The company has a new rear spoiler for the Audi TT in its current program. The Audi TT specialist at the Tuner from the far North, offers the spoiler for the TT Coupe and Cabriolet version of the sports car to. The wing is made from GRP and is supplied based, so only topcoats.
There is also a certificate of approval of the German TÜV present in the package. This spoiler is of course no longer Understatement.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: DMC rear spoiler for Audi TT: may be a little more? (iModTTS)*


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

if the pop up spoiler came up and to meet that spoiler, it'd be awesome; like an extension.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_if the pop up spoiler came up and to meet that spoiler, it'd be awesome; like an extension.

It look like it will fit right in there if it pop-up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

Nice! I'm still finding the rear end to be a tad squirley through high speed sweepers. This looks like it just might do the trick. Just not sure if I can live with daily driving the TT with that though.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

if they are anything like the spoilers they make for 8N, it will cost you a testicle at least


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_if they are anything like the spoilers they make for 8N, it will cost you a testicle at least 

± 495 Euro.


----------

